# Vta Set Up Help Tc4



## Flyin Eye (Dec 19, 2010)

Can anyone give me a good starting point on how to set up a TC4 for VTA.

THX Flyin Eye


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Silver Front Sprimgs, green rear, 35 wt oil and low roll centers to start.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

To add - 4 deg camber blocks in front and 2.5 rear toe-in. Run rear wheel base thin shim up front and thick shim in rear.

I would use #2 pistons in the shocks. If you prefer a slightly more aggressive setup, go with silver springs all around and heavier shock oil in the front (depending on traction). On high bite tracks I prefer 50-55wt oil up front to slow down weight transfer.


----------

